# Town Centres that are dull.



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

foadi said:


> that's more a california thing


Not really. It is almost everywhere in USA.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CrazyAboutCities said:


> Not really. It is almost everywhere in USA.


Same here in Canada.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

San Francisco bay area is fortunate to have great downtowns. Of course SF itself has by far the biggest downtown experience, satellite cities like San Mateo, Walnut Creek, Mountain View, etc. have great historic/redeveloped downtowns that provide attractive pedestrian environments.

San Diego has a nice downtown area as well. Of California's major cities, Los Angeles proper (southern CA) and San Jose (SF Bay) have some of the most disappointing downtown areas.


----------



## CrazyAboutCities (Feb 14, 2007)

superchan7 said:


> San Francisco bay area is fortunate to have great downtowns. Of course SF itself has by far the biggest downtown experience, satellite cities like San Mateo, Walnut Creek, Mountain View, etc. have great historic/redeveloped downtowns that provide attractive pedestrian environments.
> 
> San Diego has a nice downtown area as well. Of California's major cities, Los Angeles proper (southern CA) and San Jose (SF Bay) have some of the most disappointing downtown areas.


Santa Barbara and Ventura have great downtown areas too. Both cities are not big cities yet but they do have impressive downtown areas. Both have kinda big city feeling.


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

el_norte said:


> Downtown Vancouver sucks! The West End and Commercial drive are reasonable, though. And then there's the Downtown Eastside, which isn't just dull - it's been dying for a hundred years of a heroin overdose... scary.


Hmmm. To be dull is to be uninteresting, so I'd say it (the DTES) is one of the least dull places in Vancouver, and Canada for me. One might describe the Downtown Eastside as sickening, not dull.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Oakville (suburb of Toronto) has a cute downtown that is pretty well used. it's very upscale - lots of boutiques and fancy restaurants. wish i had pictures, but i don't.


----------



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

someone should enter that pic of the two crackheads sleeping on eachother in a photo contest or something.


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

Butte, Montana. Lots of great architecture. Lots of abandoned buildings.

Of course I assume we're talking about big cities here in which case I couldn't really say. Most of the big cities I've been to have had great downtown areas. Even Salt Lake City is more vibrant than most people expect, although of course it doesn't compete with many larger cities.


----------

